# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Faerie Queene by Edmund Spencer

## snapplepeaches

Hello! I want to know is there anyway that you could add The Faerie Queen by Edmund Spencer. Thanks!

----------


## Irulan

I agree!

----------


## kelby_lake

I agree!

----------

